# mehrere Pfeilspitzen auf Pfad



## Klez (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
ich besitze Illustrator CS5 und möchte gerne mehrere Pfeilspitzen auf einem Pfad platzieren. Kann mir bitte jemand dabei helfen, ich finde im Internet keine Anleitung dazu. 

Vielen Dank 
Klemens


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2012)

Moin Klemens,
das Zauberwort für dich heißt Musterpinsel.
Du findest hier die Definitionen der verschiedenen Pinselarten, sowie die Anwendung und Erstellung eben solcher.

In Fenster "Pinsel" (falls nicht bereits vorhanden findest du es unter Fenster -> Pinsel) hast du unten Links das Menü "Pinsel-Bibliothek". Dort findest du auch schon unter Pfeile -> Pfeile Spezial eine vordefinierte Kontur mit mehreren Pfeilen.

Beste


----------

